# Programm zum Vergleichen von zwei Projekten



## Gransi (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir sind gerade dabei ein Subversion System in unser Firma zu realisieren. Der Server und die Client Programme sind schon vorhanden und funktionieren schon einwandfrei.

Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einen einfachen Programm, wo ich zwei TwinCat Projekte verleichen kann, sowas wie Kdiff3, WinMerge... . Dieses Programm soll später in TortoiseSVN eingebunden werden.
Die "Vergleiche" Funktion vom PLC-Control kenne ich schon, nur ich kann diese nicht per Commandline aufrufen bzw. ich weiß nicht wie

Sowas suche ich auf für Siemens Step7

Danke!


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2009)

Für das manuelle Vergleichen ist die eingebaute Funktion in CoDeSys und TwinCAT wirklich klasse. 

Den Vergleich kann man zwar nicht von der Kommandozeile aus steuern aber man kann das Projekt in eine Textdatei exportieren und diese dann weiter verarbeiten.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cPlcControl/HTML/TcPlcCtrl_AddCommandLine.htm


----------



## WernerS (15 Mai 2009)

@Gransi
Für die Kommandozeile gibt's nach meiner Kenntnis keine Werkzeuge.
Es gibt aber zwei Softwarepakete, die u.a. den Vergleich von Codesys, S7 und auch anderen Datentypen (z.B. WinCC Flexible) können. Diese übernehmen aber auch die komplette Verwaltung (Serverablage, Check-In/-Out, Versionsverwaltung, Änderungshistorie, automatisches Backup, usw): die Datenmanagementsysteme versiondog und VersionWorks.
Beide Systeme haben also die Versionsverwaltung im Bauch und benötigen deshalb kein SVN .


----------



## bike (15 Mai 2009)

Wenn du die Projekte als Ascii hast, kannst du Windiff oder KDiff3 nehmen.
Das geht auch mit Siemnesn wenn du Quellen verwaltes, was ja Sinn macht, da der Speicherplatz bei Projekten viel grösser ist. 

für weiter Programme Suche bei Sourceforge.


TortoiseSVN ist ein feines Werkzeug für SVN, funktioniert gut.

Doch bei dem Einführen von Versionsverwaltung auch daran denken, das System muss gepflegt werden. Dann kannst du alle Versionen die jemals entstanden sind neu erstellen


bike


----------



## bits'bytes (10 Juni 2010)

*TortoiseSVN Probleme....*

Schönen Abend,
auf der Suche nach einer Lösung meines TortoiseSVN Problemes bin ich auf diesen älteren Beitrag hier gestoßen.

Wollte nur kundtun dass wir zum Programme vergleichen momentan BeyondCompare verwenden. 

Das Programm ist wirklich toll, die lizenzierte Version kann auch Bilder vergleichen und anzeigen. Damit vergleichst du wirklich fast alles - Hex, Ascii was auch immer. In Verbindung mit SVN ein super Werkzeug.

*Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem: *

Seit einiger Zeit werden bei mir die Overlay-Icons vom TortoiseSVN nicht mehr angezeigt. Habe versucht was rauszufinden - die einzige Erkenntnis ist allerdings das TSVNCache nicht mehr automatisch startet. Aber auch wenn ich es manuel starte, werden keine Icons angezeigt. 

Hat dieses Problem vielleicht noch jemand (gehabt) ?

Version:
TortoiseSVN 1.6.8, Build 19260 - 32 Bit , 2010/04/16 20:20:11
Subversion 1.6.11, 
apr 1.3.8
apr-utils 1.3.9
neon 0.29.3
OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
zlib 1.2.3

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

lg
bb


----------

